# best wireless WIFI for my HR21



## veener88 (Mar 22, 2005)

I just got my HR21 after having a old Tivo version SD receiver. The like the on demand and and I think the more I have it the more I will use it. The only issue is my wired setup at home. Right now I have 3 PC's and a printer taking up all my ports. I have 2 laptops, Xbox 360, and Zune on wifi. I would like to get my HR21 over to wireless too. Right now the PC we do not use much I am swapping out the wires on the router between it and the HR21. 

I just see such a huge cost in some wifi adaptors and most are USB and not a cat5 hook up. I am wondering what adaptor would be best for my DVR? 

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I may be wrong, but there isn't ANY wifi available on the HR2x series.


----------



## veener88 (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought you could use the adaptors that were used on the old Xbox's and PS2.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok those are wireless game adapters, right? RJ45 dongles with a built in bridge?
I was thinking along the lines of Wireless G USB adapters like you would use on a TiVo.
Carry on


----------



## veener88 (Mar 22, 2005)

Yea those. I like the idea of having one just the cost seems high though.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Since you already have the wiring, you could just get another ethernet router and use it to expand the ports on your current router. 

Personally, I've got an older linksys wrt54g running dd-wrt, set up to run like a gaming adapter. Works well on a series 1 with a turbonet card. If you can find a wireless router that will run dd-wrt or a similar third-party software, you can save a bit over the cost of a gaming adapter.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Micro Center has a Game Point gaming adapter in their last flyer for $29.99, but I can't find it on the website. Maybe it was on clearance. I have one I paid a lot more for a couple years ago and it works fine for the HR2x. I have it connected to a switch and my XBox 360 with no problems. I do, however, have to connect it to a laptop and restore the settings whenever the power goes out.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Recent firmware update for the HR2x makes it easy to configure the Linksys WGA600N without needing a PC. Of course, you can use any other "game adapter" or wireless bridge, but this usually requires a PC for configuration.


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Just get a cheap belkin router and put it in bridge mode . Its what I did to feed my dvd player and the directv box  lot cheaper then the other options


----------



## veener88 (Mar 22, 2005)

Martyp said:


> Just get a cheap belkin router and put it in bridge mode . Its what I did to feed my dvd player and the directv box  lot cheaper then the other options


What model do you have? Know of a good DIY on how to set it up?

Thanks


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

You would be better off spending more and going full N for HD. depedning on what you want to spend, Netgear has a 2 set of access points that work pretty well


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

I am using this, not cheap but works fine. Also that gives me extra ports for PS3.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

AVPhan said:


> I am using this, not cheap but works fine. Also that gives me extra ports for PS3.


That unit is no longer available.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Linksys WGA600N http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...a600n&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1197679244403

Only current Directv approved adapter all you have to do is purchase take home take out of box and connect it to you HR2X receiver and the HR2X will configure it for you no PC is needed with this adapter.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

dilbert27 said:


> Linksys WGA600N http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...a600n&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1197679244403
> 
> Only current Directv approved adapter all you have to do is purchase take home take out of box and connect it to you HR2X receiver and the HR2X will configure it for you no PC is needed with this adapter.


You can get the WGA600N from your DirecTV.com account for $20 less than Best Buy's price. It's the "Wirless Networking Kit" accessory.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

David_NC said:


> Personally, I've got an older linksys wrt54g running dd-wrt, set up to run like a gaming adapter. Works well on a series 1 with a turbonet card. If you can find a wireless router that will run dd-wrt or a similar third-party software, you can save a bit over the cost of a gaming adapter.


I just did a similar thing over the weekend I am using a wrt54g as a wireless bridge with dd-wrt. It works well, my only issue is it won't work if I have any WEP or WPA security turned on, so I am just doing MAC address filtering, which I know isn't the best security, but it'll have to do until I figure out how to get the security working...


----------



## veener88 (Mar 22, 2005)

I got the WGA600N yesterday. I got a 15&#37; off coupon from Circiut City so it was the same priced as DTV since DTV charges for shipping. I found out two things yesterday. My old wire only router no longer worked so I was going to have to get a new one if I wanted to stay wired. The wire I was using was bad. Had a crack in the outer cover. So a new 30+ foot cord and a router I was looking at more then half the cost of the WGA600N. 

Found out the wire was realy bad because my downloads are a lot faster with wireless then when it was wired. I do think I am going to put down a new router on my christmas list to have N wireless network.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

*The *place for cables is monoprice.com


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Exhuming thread ...

I'm late to the Directv On Demand party. Is the WGA600N still the best wireless option?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Marco said:


> Exhuming thread ...
> 
> I'm late to the Directv On Demand party. Is the WGA600N still the best wireless option?


No. Linksys WET610N ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167138


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Thanks very much litzdog911!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Most members will agree that a wired solution is the best for reliability.
Just add an ethernet switch to expand the number of ports available.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

I got Lynksys WET610N refurbished from compuplus.com for $35. Works like a champ and it self-configures with HR2X without a need to use a computer.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Most members will agree that a wired solution is the best for reliability.
> Just add an ethernet switch to expand the number of ports available.


You're right; but the way I have my house laid out, setting up a wired connection would cost me a lot more in time and labor, and maybe money too.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Powerline Ethernet is another option and is said to work well.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> Powerline Ethernet is another option and is said to work well.


Agreed. I've had zero issues with the 85Mbps Powerline Adapters sold via DirecTV.com.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am currently using a linksys WRT54G running DD-WRT firmware in a wireless bridge mode configuration and it work great and I have had zero issues with this setup.


----------

